# LoPro Project and Video



## Darkside (Mar 19, 2012)

Just shooting a quick picture and a 5min video of the first launch of the LoPro with the UHMW- This midwest river is nothing like the ledge ridden rivers here in the east, but I have to say this was interesting compared to what I am use too. 

The ½” UHMW on bottom was added in January and is quite different than the full coverage that I’ve done in the past. Just the center 3’ of the boats bottom from the stern to the bow - right up the middle of the craft. The bottom of a LoPro ‘s 3/16” and this has the additional ¼” tempered aluminum skid plate with ½” UHMW and a little additional lateral support inside the boat. It slides over wet gravel and rocks at speed with little notice to the passenger(s) LOL. Really something else to experience – and why I’m adding the link to the video. 

If you get a chance to look at it, pay close attention to the water depth within the first 20 seconds of this video (and in several other places during the shoot). There is music to the clip link below, so – adjust your volume accordingly. 

https://youtu.be/W-hqa6kYnNo


----------



## AllOutdoors (Mar 19, 2012)

Awesome video. What river you running? Big river? What does KT think of the addition to the bottom?


----------



## Gramps50 (Mar 19, 2012)

Impressive!! Wish I had a jet


----------



## Darkside (Mar 19, 2012)

Not sure Keven likes the slight power loss or the tracking caused by the larger strakes now with the UHMW. We removed on of the outside UHMW strake covers and the boats performance was significanly different from one side to the other. 

I wish I lived closer. When I got home I removed the other 3 UHMW covers from the remaining strakes, the boat's performance improved to where Kevin might actually fall more into favor. Again this craft has only half the UHMW coverage that the one done by RiverPro many years ago, I believe there is a significant balance that can be achieved.


----------



## Jim (Mar 20, 2012)

Mind if I post the video on the homepage?


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Mar 20, 2012)

AllOutdoors said:


> Awesome video. What river you running? Big river? What does KT think of the addition to the bottom?




Looks to me to be the Big River-from Brown's Ford Access upstream. 

Darkside- How did you like all the trees and narrow passages(mostly in the turns)?


----------



## Darkside (Mar 20, 2012)

Jim said:


> Mind if I post the video on the homepage?



Go right ahead Jim, post away. -Chris



S&MFISH said:


> Darkside- How did you like all the trees and narrow passages(mostly in the turns)?



S- Because it was early March, I kept thinking how much this must change aftr a winter or water rises. Was just waiting to run out of water or space around the next bend. Our rivers rande from several hundred yards wide to a half mile wide. The are shallow and rocky, and just all together different than this. We have nothing back here that really comes close to this... I enjoyed it.


----------

